# White Cabinet Covering



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 26RKS with the white cabinets covered with a vinyl like material. One of the cabinets has a bubble and a rip in the covering. I called Keystone, and they said the material was not available, and the cabinet would have to be replaced by a dealer. (Out of warrany of course) Unit is 1.5 years old.

Has anyone been able to find a replacement material that matches. I used to see that rough surface on shelf paper, but all the shelf paper I can find now had designs in it, not just white....

My next step is to strip it off and try to paint to match.....

C


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not sure you would be able to reapply the covering to the cabinet yourself, as it is a thermal process of some sort. It is possible however, to get exact replacement doors through Home Depot, Rockler Woodworking, etc. It's a special order item, but if you take in a door and the dimensions you need, they can get you one within a few weeks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm not sure you would be able to reapply the covering to the cabinet yourself, as it is a thermal process of some sort. It is possible however, to get exact replacement doors through Home Depot, Rockler Woodworking, etc. It's a special order item, but if you take in a door and the dimensions you need, they can get you one within a few weeks.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Word!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

The doors are fine. It is the cabinet surface that is bad.....

I do not think there is too much to the process, The stuff looks and tears like cheap shelf paper to me......

Just the new USA quality standards nowadays......









C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yikes...having the cabinet with that problem is bad....doors are easy to fix.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

The stuff looks like it shrunk and then warped. I am assuming the summer heat did it....

Like I said, just cheap shelf paper if you ask me....



























C


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sing with me now... Google is your friend, he could be your friend too... hardwarestore.com


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmm, it will be hard to match that perfectly, but two solutions short of replacing the cabinet come to mind:

1. Find some heavy white vinyl wallpaper and cover it up. You will of course need to cut out the bad stuff and prepare the surface so it's flat. I would try and cut it so the paper terminates on the existing seam, or even wrap it slightly around the corner.

2. Install some form of decorative trim on the cabinet above the door that covers the blemish. A few items that come to mind are wall paper border trim, wood paneling, vinyl flooring, and ceramic tile.

Sorry about the grief. When installed correctly the white covering on the Outback cabinets is extremely durable.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep us posted on your progress.

BTW...sorry to hear (and now see) about the problem.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Compulynx,

First, Welcome to Outbackers







Glad you found us









I'm sorry to see those photos. We had similar issues with bubbling of the trim around the fridge when our 2006 28krs was new, but it was taken care of right away while still under warranty.

I hope you're able to get decent results with which ever fix you decide to go with. Maybe you could find a large contact paper dealer who could send you a few samples to try to match the texture and color.

Good luck and please keep us posted...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> The doors are fine. It is the cabinet surface that is bad.....
> 
> I do not think there is too much to the process, The stuff looks and tears like cheap shelf paper to me......
> 
> ...


What makes you think this stuff is made in the US?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm not sure you would be able to reapply the covering to the cabinet yourself, as it is a thermal process of some sort. It is possible however, to get exact replacement doors through Home Depot, Rockler Woodworking, etc. It's a special order item, but if you take in a door and the dimensions you need, they can get you one within a few weeks.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


This is good to know!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Compulynx, the outback i had also started to show signs of bubbling and shrinking. what i did (in out of the way places first) was cut the lifted area with a very sharp razor in the middle. i cut it from were it was still attached to the edge. then i overlapped the two flaps and cut both at the same time the same way as before. this made the two flaps match up exact.
i then used a glue and reattached to sub-straight. just wipe the glue to the edge and remove excess. i was happy with the results.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Kevin, I was going to send him your way for the solution.
This is clearly a manufacturing flaw and I would recommnd that you contact team challenger to try to get some help. Keystone recently stepped up to the plate to help Doxie with her problem that was also a manufacturing flaw so there is hope for yours, too. If you wade through this thread you will find phone numbers to call and names to ask for. Good luck with the problem.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=23593&hl=
Compulynx, follow Swanny's procedure and your cabinet will look good. 
If all else fails then do what Swanny did and sell the trailer before more of the same starts happening.(that isn't the only reason he traded trailers though) I know its only 1.5 old but I think that your problem will spread just as Swanny's did. Some others on this forum have had that problem also.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> If all else fails then do what Swanny did and sell the trailer before more of the same starts happening


I don't think that's the kind of helpful advice he was looking for...


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> The doors are fine. It is the cabinet surface that is bad.....
> 
> I do not think there is too much to the process, The stuff looks and tears like cheap shelf paper to me......
> 
> ...


What makes you think this stuff is made in the US?
[/quote]

Oh, I KNOW it probably is not made here in the US. That is what my point was about USA standards. Everything is now made in China, and we know what the quality is, but manufacturers accept it because it is cheap.

I am probably going to just recover it with some kind of quality teflon wallpaper. Getting a new unit will only give me even more poor quality.

It is sad when you buy a product, and have to re-engineer it to have some quality in it.

That said, we are generally happy with the unit. I guess "generally happy" is fine for the manufacturers in this environment.

C


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe try here they have Matte White Laminate http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=58...m_campaign=2008!!!!Pressure Sensitive Veneer


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

The process that covers the door is called "Thermofoil" and as Doug said, heat is required to kind of heatshrink it. Nothing that you can buy is going to fix this problem. It IS a manufacturing flaw. If you are happy however with covering it with contact paper, that is your choice, but looking down the road to resale time, the new owner may not be as happy. I would fight this and get it covered, but that is just me.

Darlene


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> The process that covers the door is called "Thermofoil" and as Doug said, heat is required to kind of heatshrink it. Nothing that you can buy is going to fix this problem. It IS a manufacturing flaw. If you are happy however with covering it with contact paper, that is your choice, but looking down the road to resale time, the new owner may not be as happy. I would fight this and get it covered, but that is just me.
> 
> Darlene


Since I am the second owner even though it is a 2007 model, it would fall on deaf ears.....

C


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your problem. We had a similar problem on our 2007 28FRLS. The white thermofoil was bubbling and peeling off all the frames in the kitchen. We advised our dealer and all the cabinets and frames were replaced direct from the factory. The dealer was very helpful and really worked on our behalf to make this happen. This was within the warranty period. I think that you should persue your complaint to the factory. This obviously is a manufacturing defect. It appears that Keystone (or their supplier) was going through a learning curve with the thermofoil process and now seem to have it under control. Good luck.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I also had this same problem (shrinkage and peeling) with the cabinet frames on my 2007 31fqbhs (built March '08). My dealer was able to work out a deal that I just couldn't refuse with Keystone and I now own a 2009 model. It has some spots with similar problems. I say similar because the white plastic wrap doesn't appear to have shrunk but is just loose. I haven't talked to my dealer yet about it but will soon when we bring it in for some other warranty work. I don't think it would hurt to talk to Keystone about it since it is a known manufacturing defect affecting many 2007 models. Mentioning this thread on this forum wouldn't hurt either. However, being the 2nd owner will definitely not work in your favour.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> The process that covers the door is called "Thermofoil" and as Doug said, heat is required to kind of heatshrink it. Nothing that you can buy is going to fix this problem. It IS a manufacturing flaw. If you are happy however with covering it with contact paper, that is your choice, but looking down the road to resale time, the new owner may not be as happy. I would fight this and get it covered, but that is just me.
> 
> Darlene


Since I am the second owner even though it is a 2007 model, it would fall on deaf ears.....

C
[/quote]

Didn't realize this. You are probably right. You don't have a leg to stand on, but I would replace with a Rockler door from the Home Depot. Remove the door, take it in and make sure they order the right one. I do think in time you will be happy that you did from a resale point of view. I am personally very picky and if I had to look at it every camping trip it would bug me because I like to have my stuff right. If you are within your 30 day warranty period with the place you bought if from, they might be willing to pay for the new door.

Darlene


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Amazing what a simple search will find.....

http://www.thermofoil.com/wst_page4.php

C


----------

